# MF 35 Starter Motor wiring issue



## bgnz (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

A bit of a lurker on the forum but have a problem with my old 35 diesel.

The tractor has been sitting over winter (no grass to cut) and stock also got into where it was stored. It appears some of the wiring has cracked.

Attached is a picture. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/80clqpdtoq5b6t6/20160813_161640[1].jpg?dl=0

Can someone point me in the right direction of what goes where.

Battery is fine, just the engine is not cracking at all.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bgnz,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The battery cables are in place. The upper cable has a frayed connection.... should be re-terminated or replaced. The bottom cable in the picture is ground, which may need cleaning to get a good ground connection. 

To me, there are two wires remaining. 1) wire from the battery (hot) connection on the starter to the keyswitch "power-in" connection. The other wire goes to the small spade terminal on the starter solenoid to the keyswitch "start" position terminal.

Maybe someone else can chime in here and help me out!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you aware of the neutral safety switch and it's location? It's on top of the bell housing pretty much in line with the hi/lo shift rail. A bad/loose connection here will certainly keep the starter from engaging.


----------



## bgnz (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

Not aware of the neutral safety switch, but thought id try find out what these wires out first then work backwards from there. Ideally in due course id like to rewire the thing.

Any ideas of where i can find a schematic?


----------

